# Free LGB 2008/2009 Catalog



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

The latest issue of LGB Depesche arrived Saturday. The mailing inludes a coupon for a free copy of the LGB 2008/2009 catalog. It must be redeemed at your "Authorized LGB Dealer" no later than October 31, 2008. 

Today is Sunday so I haven't looked around yet, but I'm wondering now if there are still authorized dealers in the US who would be stocking these catalogs. My nearest store, Eastside Trains in Kirkland, WA, no longer features LGB on its web site.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You might email LGB and ask for a list of "Authorized LGB Dealers"... I'm wondering if even though they might be authorized, they may not have any catalogs. 

Let us know how you fare. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

The question where and how to get this free LGB 2008 catalogue in the US (and Canada) has come up a few times in the last couple of days on the LGB Family forum and several people have written to LGB already. 

I expect there will be a reply Monday or Tuesday - I'll post whatever I hear on mls. 

Regards, Knut


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Eastside Trains still has LGB catalogs.....


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I received a reply re the 2008 LGB catalogue for North America. 

The message essentially was that Maerklin/LGB is aware of the issue and is currently evaluating a number of different options how club members in North America will be able to obtain their copy of the catalogue. 
However, the final decision how this will be handled has not yet been made. 
As Dave Buffington used to say: "Stay tuned" 

Regards, Knut


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks, Knut. 

Glad to see someone filling in for Davd B.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By stanman on 09/23/2008 10:52 AM

Glad to see someone filling in for Davd B.




Good one Stan, I don't think anyone can fill Dave's shoes. He was pretty much "Mr. LGB" for the US and Canada. 

In any case - if I hear more about the 2008 catalogue delivery situation (or if anyone else does), posting it here would be appropriate as well as on the LGB Family forum. 

The people at LGB in Germany that I talk to are very interested in the US market - no question about that, but they don't make the final decisions as to when and how and how to come to an agreement with LGBoA. 

Best regards, Knut


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By krs on 09/23/2008 8:55 AM
I received a reply re the 2008 LGB catalogue for North America. 

The message essentially was that Maerklin/LGB is aware of the issue and is currently evaluating a number of different options how club members in North America will be able to obtain their copy of the catalogue. 
However, the final decision how this will be handled has not yet been made. 
As Dave Buffington used to say: "Stay tuned" 

Regards, Knut 


Hi Knut,


I'm still "tuned", but haven't heard anything. Have you heard more? I doubt that I'll renew my membership if I'm not able to get the catalogs...

Regards,

Stan


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Stan -

The only thing so far is that the expiry date shown on the coupon will be extended by a substantial period.
Everyone who has a coupon will be able to trade it in for a free catalogue.


The new LGB catalogue is very nice, but there are no new items in the catalogue that are not in the 2008 new items flyer or on the downloadable pdf file on the LGB website that shows availability of each item.

All of the available and planned new 2008 LGB items (engines and cars) are also shown on the Gartenbahn database at www.gbdb.info

Regards, Knut


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By stanman on 09/21/2008 12:03 PM
The latest issue of LGB Depesche arrived Saturday. The mailing inludes a coupon for a free copy of the LGB 2008/2009 catalog. It must be redeemed at your "Authorized LGB Dealer" no later than October 31, 2008. 

Today is Sunday so I haven't looked around yet, but I'm wondering now if there are still authorized dealers in the US who would be stocking these catalogs. My nearest store, Eastside Trains in Kirkland, WA, no longer features LGB on its web site.




The end date lets them off the hook.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Madman on 11/09/2008 9:01 PM
Posted By stanman on 09/21/2008 12:03 PM
The latest issue of LGB Depesche arrived Saturday. The mailing inludes a coupon for a free copy of the LGB 2008/2009 catalog. It must be redeemed at your "Authorized LGB Dealer" no later than October 31, 2008. 

Today is Sunday so I haven't looked around yet, but I'm wondering now if there are still authorized dealers in the US who would be stocking these catalogs. My nearest store, Eastside Trains in Kirkland, WA, no longer features LGB on its web site.




The end date lets them off the hook.











Read my post just above yours!!!

(PS: This forum software is still full of bugs - instead of just making my reply a bigger font, it made some of the quote font bigger and other smaller - the font color doesn't work either, I accidentially changed it to red and then couldould not change it back to black even though I selected black a few times. Sorry about the large font but I'm afraid to try to change it; I don't have time to fiddle around and redo this post yet again)

PPS - This software is really crappy - what was posted didn't look remotely the same as what showed on my screen when I typed the message. Is this ever going to get fixed?????????


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't know how I missed that.


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

I wqrote this on the Yahoo LGB Forum: Send an email to [email protected] requesting the catalog since there are no stores in the US that can redeem it for you. Provide your LGB Club Member #, and attach a clear scanned image of your coupon -all filled out with your info. Or attach a good in-focus close-up digital photo of the filled-out coupon. That has worked for me and everyone who has tried it - and they receive the catalog very quickly from Märklin. 

Al 
With deep respect to our veterans on this Veterans's Day 2008: 
"We sleep safely in our beds because rough men stand ready in the night to visit violence on those who would do us harm." - George Orwell


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

After Al posted the information on the LGB family forum, I took a digital photo of my completed catalog coupon. I emailed the digital photo of the coupon to LGB/M. The catalog arrived via air mail in a Trix envelope in less than a week from when the email was sent. If you do the same, I'm sure that you will receive the catalog quickly. 

Hi, Al!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Hasn't this catalog been available online for a while now? I know I've read it as such either here or on GSM.


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure Vic, for $20 plus. 

We're discussing the FREE copy for LGB CLUB members in the USA.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 11/13/2008 8:38 AM
Hasn't this catalog been available online for a while now? I know I've read it as such either here or on GSM.




The new catalog has been available as a paper copy for about a month now, but definitely not on line. 
What's on line is the 2008 LGB New Item brochure and the detailed availability schedule. 


The availability schedule is updated twice a month and covers all the items that are in the new catalog.
The 2008 New item brochure covers all the new running gear, locos and cars, that LGB is bringing out throughout 2008.

There are no additional new items in the 2008/2009 catalog, so if you have the 2008 new item brochure and say a 2006 catalogue, you will have pictures and descriptions of everything that is available from MLGB per their availability schedule.


Almost all the new 2008 LGB items are also on the Garden Railroad Database website, www.GBDB.info along with the official MLGB description.
Four items are missing because there were no photographs of the models yet - the catalog and new item brochure shows photographs of the prototype. These are:


LGB 21423
LGB 22450
LGB 31520
LGB 31523


Knut


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Interesting how different one can read something.

I read "on line" as in a soft copy one can download, the kollector as in "a copy I can buy on line"


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Knut, I'm a "hard copy" kind of guy!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By krs on 11/13/2008 9:15 AM
Posted By vsmith on 11/13/2008 8:38 AM
Hasn't this catalog been available online for a while now? I know I've read it as such either here or on GSM.




What's on line is the 2008 LGB New Item brochure and the detailed availability schedule. 




Knut 







Ahh... that must be what I saw online


----------



## JRT3 (Jan 2, 2008)

I e-mailed a pix file of my copied completed free catalog coupon to the 'club' HQ. Less than two weeks later, it was in my mailbox (~11/21-22). All Euro, as expected, and all unavailable in a brick & mortar store anywhere I know of in the states. Off my list for now. 

John


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

*got mine last night-the format looks much nicer and more like LGB-nice new photos in some cases too-sorry abou the bold*

lookslike the track and electroics stuff will be back-prices seem to be about the same retail-but with walthers involved-the usual discount may not be around-in which case selling these items in this economy will be more difficult - 

 a few items are new-all euro -and noticably to my american eye-colors are very subdued and protoypical


----------

